# Would you buy another?



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Kel-Tec owners only - *Would you buy another Kel-Tec*?

I have read conflicting information about the guns, and I would like to hear from those that own/ed them. Please share the good, the bad, & the ugly stories.

It seems to me that they can have some feeding issues when new, as well as some accuracy issues. I am also under the impression that the c-service is awesome!

I am not looking for a range gun - something convenient to carry & reliable once it is broken in.

THANKS!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a P3AT. Ugly as hell and not a range gun, but it goes bang every time I pull the trigger. Never had one feed issue. Can't beat it for concealability. I'd definitely buy another one.


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

I have (and carry) a P32.

Yes I would buy another Kel-tec. PF-9 interests me as do several of their rifles.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Without hesitation... but I doubt i'll wear my P-3AT out... and I can't afford 380 ammo!!! so it will be a while!

Jeff


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen. I have read enough of your posts to value your opinions. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

P11, P3at & 2 PF9s. Yep, I'd buy another one and will if I ever see a chrome PF9.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> I have a P3AT. Ugly as hell and not a range gun, but it goes bang every time I pull the trigger. Never had one feed issue. Can't beat it for concealability. I'd definitely buy another one.


What he said.

The only thing i would do different is buy the hard chrome model. Sweating in the hot New Mexico summer has caused some surface rust.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

In a heartbeat. I love my P32 and if it ever wears out, I'll be at the store the next day getting another one.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I pretty much have to echo Todd's post.....


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Sure would, with out hesitation.


----------



## cig (Apr 17, 2009)

Have a p32 that has never failed to go bang. Been keeping my eye out for a 9mm for a while.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

The only question I have about my keltec p3at is will a .380 caliber be adequate in an emergency. Is a 9mm or 45 acp better? Sure shot placement is important, but in an emergency with adrenoline pumping and hands shaking more power may be better than placement.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I would, I have, I will again. 
My guns are not poor in accuracy. They do have a hard trigger to get used to, and once used to they are as accurate as any other gun i have. in other words, it aint hte equipment, its user error.

Anything is better than nothing. the 9mm-45 argument i will not go there. i have both, i have carried both. depends on my mood and ammo and how much i have shot which. but i find i ALWAYS have my P3AT on me. (when it is legal to do so) and that is not true of all others. although the P-11 is a VERY close second on carry at all times.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

nailer said:


> ... Is a 9mm or 45 acp better? ...


Yes. Way better.


----------



## ncligs (Jan 30, 2009)

I have the P3AT and have had no problems. It is not a fun range gun....but it fires every time I pull the trigger.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

nailer said:


> Sure shot placement is important, but in an emergency with adrenoline pumping and hands shaking more power may be better than placement.


If that were true, then every time someone got shot with a .45 or .357, they would be stopped. But that doesn't happen.....


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to all that posted regarding their experience with Kel-Tecs. As far as caliber size & stopping power - take it to another post! :mrgreen:


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I bought a P-11 on gunbroker & it is on its way! I will share my thoughts when it gets here. Thanks again!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

congratulations. hope you enjoy it as much as i do mine


----------



## marinelender (Jun 24, 2009)

I've carried a P-11 (CCW) for 6 months.....500 rounds fired....one Fail to Fire and one Fail to Load during the first 50 rounds, not an issue since then. The trigger takes a whole lot of getting used to but it's a heck of a gun for the money. You won't impress anyone at the range with the accuracy but it's comforting to have in your pocket when you're gassing up late at night because you know it'll stop anything within seven yards of you.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Congrats! 2 P3AT's, P11, PF9 SUB2000, previously had a P40. They seem to breed themselves!


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

Just bought my first Kel-Tec. A P3AT used off a friend. After 250 practice rounds, give or take a few, I would say it shots fine. Little small and the front sight is missing (to small to really see) but it is fine for a small gun when I can carry nothing of any size.


----------



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

niadhf said:


> I would, I have, I will again...


+1 - I've owned a few, currently have a P32 and P11; would love to see them make a P series in .22LR and .45 ACP.
Regards,
Greg


----------



## wegriffin8642 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Kel-Tec Good Weapon*



twodogs said:


> Kel-Tec owners only - *Would you buy another Kel-Tec*?
> 
> I have read conflicting information about the guns, and I would like to hear from those that own/ed them. Please share the good, the bad, & the ugly stories.
> 
> ...


I've had my P3AT for some time now, shot it a lot, and I have a Covert Carrier on it so that it can't be seen while in concelaed carry. I'd buy another in a heartbeat if I needed a second one. I keep one in the pipe and 3 in the clip---don't want to weaken the spring. If I can't curtail anyone with 4 shots, then I'm in more trouble than I could handle anyway.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I've had a P-11 for about 10 years now & and would buy Kel-Tec again A HI-CAP .45acp carbine:smt023

J.R.


----------



## dnyce8523 (Feb 21, 2009)

In a heartbeat i'd buy another. I wouldnt mind getting the p3at.


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

For price and size it is the only one. I would be kidding myself to believe that some other gun or calibre would suit my pocket carry as I lug along with its one or two pounds of metal. If I am not going to carry it, there is no sense in buying it. The kel tec has its fans and critics but mine shoots well and is comfortable as heck sitting in my pocket.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I own the P3AT and like the gun. If I were to replace it, I would probably get the Ruger's version. But that's only because I'm partial to Rugers.

Only problem I've ever had with it is sometimes I have to hit the back of the slide after the first shot.

WM


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

P11,yes I would,Chromed slide all the way


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.kel-tec-cnc.com/p3at.htm

It says here you can get a hard chrome version.


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

this is good to know , ive been thinkin about a p3at,ive always heard good things, but this re affirms it brokenimage


----------



## hps (May 29, 2007)

Currently have P11, P32. Have put lots of rounds through both NOT 1 single hiccup!!! Love'em, excellent weapons. YES i would


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I seem to have bought the only bad one out there. I bought it it shoot one shoot worked perfect then could never get it to fire again. I gave it away and would never consider another one if it were given to me. I hear good things about them but you won't hear good things from me. I will only tell of my experiance and will not trash the entire line of them. 

RCG


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

yes i own three p32 p3at pf9. i like them and trust them.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

I love my P32 but it lacks any serious stopping power or penetration.


----------



## Masteryoung (Sep 27, 2009)

Bought my first one about a week ago. Getting used to the trigger pull was my only problem. I like it. I may consider purchasing another one of their handguns in the future.:smt023


----------



## DaveTec (Nov 12, 2009)

I would and did. I owned a pf9 first, and recently got a p3at. The latter lives in my pocket all the time now. 

There are other Keltec's I'd like to own too. KTOG user group lists all with pictures. I think they're great guns.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

As mentioned in a previous post, I did get the P11. Looking back, I wish I had gone for the PF9, just to save a few ounces & have a slimmer gun. Overall, I like the gun. I have not put a lot of rounds through it - around 100 - but I have had no failures as of yet. I need a good holster before I start carrying it. I have been carrying an LCP, so the P11 seems huge!


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

*P3at*

I have a P3AT and would buy another one. The rough textured grip is a big plus. I can conceal carry this gun in just about any clothing situation. The only issue I have is the lack of .380 ammo at affordable prices.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ twodogs and anyone else that can help.

I've heard several people say that they wished they had gotten a P9 because it is smaller than the P11.

I copied this from the Kel-Tec website:

Kel-Tec P11 Chrome $390
Calibers: 9 x 19 mm Luger
Weight unloaded: 14 oz. 
Loaded magazine: 6 oz. 
Length: 5.6" 
Height: 4.3" 
Width: 1" 
Barrel Length: 3.1" 
Sight radius: 4.6" 
Capacity: 10 + 1 *****
Trigger Pull: 9 lbs 

Kel-Tec PF9 - Chrome $390
Calibers: 9mm Luger 9x19mm
Weight unloaded: 12.7 oz.
Loaded magazine: 2.8 oz.
Length: 5.85" 
Height: 4.3" 
Width: .88" 
Barrel Length: 3.1" 
Capacity: 7 + 1 ***

What am I missing the look very similar in size.

The weight difference is only because of the additional bullets ?? :smt082

I'm thinking about getting one of these - help / advice would be appreciated

:smt1099


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

When I bought my P11, I did the same thing that you did. I looked at everything on paper, & I was sure that the P11 was the smarter move. You get more rounds, and the size doesn't seem that much bigger. 

My dad picked up a PF9, and it feels better to me. I like that it is a bit thinner, and the few ounces seem to make a difference. The trigger on the PF9 is MUCH better than my P11 trigger. I did end up selling the P11. I couldn't get used to the trigger, and the overall feel of the gun bothered me. 

I would think about picking up a PF9 if the price were right. Unfortunately, I have a long list of guns that I would like to pick up someday...


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

nailer said:


> The only question I have about my keltec p3at is will a .380 caliber be adequate in an emergency. Is a 9mm or 45 acp better? Sure shot placement is important, but in an emergency with adrenoline pumping and hands shaking more power may be better than placement.


How are you going to carry? If you are going to use a wallet holster then check first to see if the 9mm will conceal satisfactorily. In either case (9mm or .380) you will be consuming a pocket. The questions become: weight and thickness. The height and width will fit most pockets. The thickness of the 9mm is .88" which is thinner than my actual wallet so thickness should not be a problem.

So it boils down to weight. Will the extra 7 ounces make the carry too heavy?

If you are using some other form of carry the weight difference should not be a factor. On the belt you will not feel the 7 ounces; on a ankle rig you will quickly acclimate to the heavier weapon.


----------



## rvehock (Jul 20, 2010)

*My Kel-Tec stable*

Bought my first Kel-Tec P-3AT about three months ago, now I have four and I love shooting all of them. From top left clockwise PF-9, P-3AT/2G, P-32/2G, P-32/1G.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been very happy with my PF9 so far and would not hesitate to buy another Kel-Tec product if I wanted or needed another model firearm that they make.


----------



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

I've owned 2 Kel-Tec's P-11 and P-32.I won't buy another one.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Had the little .32. Had nothing but problems from the get go. So I got one of the "bad" ones, and won't be going back.
Eli


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

PF-9=Daily carry

Honestly had some issues when I first got it. Sent it back for a new slide. Had some FTE and FTF as well as some "return to battery" failures. Worried about it awhile then visited Kel-Tec PF-9 forum over at KTOG.org and followed the examples for a modest Fluff-n-Buff. Now with that and about 1,000 rnds downrange can honestly say I bet my life on it gladly.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Overall I think shooters are far too accepting of functional failures of firearms. If you bought a car and the engine stalled all the time and the manufacturer said, "Well, it is a fussy eater. Try Sunoco instead of Exxon next time.", you would go ballistic.

If you stepped on the brakes than the car spun out because only 3 of the 4 brakes worked and you brought it back to the dealer and he said, "Well, for the first 20,000 miles you need to break in the car before it stops straight." you would go similarly ballistic.

But with a handgun we are far more forgiving. It is an error that needs to be corrected from the grass roots. As long as we remain accepting of failures, the manufacturers will produce defective goods. The manufacturers should be held more accountable. They should have a mechanism that effectively cycles the weapon mechanically for several hundred cycles so no break in is required. If only certain ammo will work with the weapon then it should come with a notice that says, "Certified to function satisfactorily with the following ammunition..."

Until we, as shooters, become more demanding, then they, as manufacturers, will remain lax.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great point Packard, however, those guns cost $1500-$2000 and are made by Wilson, Les Baer and Kimber. Added QA requires expensive equipment and labor. I'd prefer a $300 concealable life-saver that I need to "own". Remember when we had to use "feeler gauges" to set spark plug gap and manually adjust carb jetting and distributor timing? Same thing in my opinion. I appreciate being able to afford a small weapon and don't mind "honing" it to a razor sharp edge.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Dynamik1 said:


> Great point Packard, however, those guns cost $1500-$2000 and are made by Wilson, Les Baer and Kimber. Added QA requires expensive equipment and labor. I'd prefer a $300 concealable life-saver that I need to "own". Remember when we had to use "feeler gauges" to set spark plug gap and manually adjust carb jetting and distributor timing? Same thing in my opinion. I appreciate being able to afford a small weapon and don't mind "honing" it to a razor sharp edge.


Baer still recommends a break in. Kimbers are supposedly fussy about ammo. I don't think money can buy the over-the-counter reliability we should demand. My old Colt 1911 and my old Colt Commander were reliable right out of the box. Why is that? Of course back then revolvers reigned supreme and everyone expected, and demanded out-of-the-box reliability. Back then manufacturers were held much more accountable.


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

If someone is buying a 32 or 380 be it kel tec or others, accuracy should not be an issue--if it is, you are using the wrong type of gun and if you are target shooting at say 10 plus yards, you are, IMO, throwing away ammo money. The gun is a 25 footer at best and is a perfect concealed point and shoot weapon---lasers just take up space and require that tiny fraction of a second to acquire that you will not have. Just sayin.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Probably not.

I own one and I'm really not impressed with it.

They are a inexpensive gun. :smt082

But their quality leaves a lot to be desired. imho

I usually go by the rule 

"buy quality "used" before cheap new"

:smt1099


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the P3AT and although I favor a larger caliber, the KelTec is the only gun I can conceal in the Texas heat. I carry in a pocket holster in my right front pocket when I cannot carry a larger handgun under a covering jacket. All things considered the first rule of a gunfight comes to mind....Have a Gun!!


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

I have to ditto what Texcowboy wrote. In Arizona the Kel-Tec is easy to conceal during hot weather. Mine isn't pretty but while it is in my pocket I dont' care. My P3AT is very reliable and I practice a lot to remain proficient with it. The only other daily carry gun I might replace it with is the Sig P238. The Sig is much easier to shoot well but it costs $600 vs the Kel-Tec at $300. I would buy the Kel-tec again given the same circumstances and what I know now.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

twodogs said:


> Kel-Tec owners only - *Would you buy another Kel-Tec*?
> 
> I have read conflicting information about the guns, and I would like to hear from those that own/ed them. Please share the good, the bad, & the ugly stories.
> 
> ...


I have three Kel Tec pistols, and they all work fine for me. I am sold on their product and carry my P3AT daily, along with a spare magazine. I did order the base plate finger extentions from Kel Tec, along with an additional recoil guide rod and spare springs for each pistol. Some people ask too much of these small pistols at times, then when they don't deliver, they get all bent outta shape. Can you run as many "trouble free" rounds down the tube on a Kel Tec pistol that you can your Glock or SIG? Probably not, but the Kel Tecs don't cost 600$ either. JMHO.


----------



## gunsrtools (Nov 20, 2011)

Well...best I can say is I might.
My first P3AT was stolen.
2nd one had a well known problem to Kel Tec.
When I contacted customer service I was told if the recoil spring has not come through 
the frame yet....don't worry about it. Even though there was evidence that it was peened in that spot.
That left me with the vision of some day when I most needed it to go bang--I'd see the recoil spring 
hanging out the frame and no bang. Got rid of the P3AT.
But lately I have been thinking of a PF9---does that make me forgiving, wise or dopey?


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a Kel-Tec pistol and I have two of their SUB-2000's. 
I am considering another Kel-Tec. I am happy with their products!

Lateck,


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

never leave home without it.......think the answer is obvious from most i read...... for what they are they are the best


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I just bought a P32

I think that the P32 is probably the best gun they make
Fiocchi ammo in FMJ is what I am using - it is the hottest 32acp on the market and FMJ will give the best penetration


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep! I own a P32 that is with me most times. Not alot of fun @ the range, but that's not what I bought it for. It gets shot at the range enough for me to stay proficient and that's what matters!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

hideit said:


> I just bought a P32
> 
> I think that the P32 is probably the best gun they make
> Fiocchi ammo in FMJ is what I am using - it is the hottest 32acp on the market and FMJ will give the best penetration


I agree that penetration is the most important factor for a .32. And full jacket is probably the best for penetration.

Buffalo Bore is claiming to be the hottest .32 made in the USA. 
See: .32 ACP +P Pistol & Handgun Ammunition

At our range we are not allowed to shoot cast lead bullets so I would have to use the Fiocchi if I went that route.


----------



## rumaco (Apr 6, 2011)

I own 5 already, soon to be 6 with my PMR 30 on the way, and then the RMR 30 and then the KSG and then and then and then......


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Now only would but have. Started with the .32 acp, needed a deep cover bug fast and that's what was in stock at the time. Picked up a 380 a few months latter. After a year or two I added a P-11, a pocket sized 9m/m with a 12 round magazine you betcha. Did have to put the finger extenders on the mags. and a shoe on the trigger to lighten the bite a bit but at most street fight ranges it is very good.


----------



## KDKingpin (Jan 1, 2012)

Without hesitation. . .my PF9 serves me very well.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

MoMan said:


> Yep! I own a P32 that is with me most times. Not alot of fun @ the range, but that's not what I bought it for. It gets shot at the range enough for me to stay proficient and that's what matters!


I hear ya MoMan. My P3AT can be a handful, but I shoot it enough to be proficient as well. Its a gun that I carry a lot, but shoot a little.


----------

